# late 1800's bike



## sloar (Nov 26, 2012)

dont know anything about this bike, and the picture sucks. but, anyone have any ideal of year or maker, and also value? i'm gonna go check it out saturday.


----------



## sloar (Nov 26, 2012)

i know it will be hard by the pics, but he said no cracks in the rims, pretty staight, no dings or major rust on frame. missing seat and headbadge. what would be your top dollar on it. thanks


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks to me like it has a block chain hanging on the seat post. Those alone bring more than most skip links. I like it!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks a bit like a United States (US) cycle 1895-1898, earlier 1895 end.


----------



## sloar (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going tomorrow and more than likely buying it. Guy wanted $375 and I offered  $300. So that's what I'm paying. Is that a good deal?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2012)

That is a very good deal, may be worth twice that.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 27, 2012)

To whom?  I guess if you part it you can justify the price, but take a look at Copake results.  I think 300 is the high end.  You need seat and pedals and you can spend 5 or 600 on them alone.  Is that a $1200 complete bike?  Not by any stretch of the imagination..


----------



## sloar (Nov 27, 2012)

This is for me, it gonna be a keeper so I'm not asking as a flipper, but for my personal collection


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2012)

pelletman said:


> To whom?  I guess if you part it you can justify the price, but take a look at Copake results.  I think 300 is the high end.  You need seat and pedals and you can spend 5 or 600 on them alone.  Is that a $1200 complete bike?  Not by any stretch of the imagination..




I wish $300 was the high end. Where have you been buying all your pre TOC bikes? I bought 9, wish I could spend $300 or less....


----------



## sloar (Nov 27, 2012)

They guy called and said he's getting a lot of calls, so I made a commitment, he's gonna hold it for me. I will post better pics tomorrow.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope he holds it for you! Heck, I'm even tempted to trade you my running Travis bike motor for it. Now I'm hooked.... gotta stop looking at it........


----------

